# Rev. Allen Guillory



## itsnathan (Apr 1, 2010)

It's hard to believe but sadly we lost another racer and to some of us a close friend. Allen passed away last night due to a Heart Attack early this morning. He to some of us was a great friend, a mentor to me growing up and the guy to always talk to at the racetrack. Everyone loves you Allen! 

~Nathan and Sam


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Man, I hate to hear this. I am glad I got a chance to see him at the TfT race. I know he is in a better place though.


----------



## itsnathan (Apr 1, 2010)

Me too man me too...


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Sad news. Love ya Rev. RIP


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh no..........I thought Rev was very much on the mend! This is terrible news.

Rev was a staple at the HARC races, and I can't believe we lost another well-known local racer.

I am at a loss for words right now.

My heart is with his family and friends in this moment.

Rev, wherever you're at, I thank you for your friendship and place in our community.


----------



## racin_redneck (Jun 2, 2009)

What a blow, i can remember it like yesterday when we were all down at the river at the HARC race having so much fun racing and eating fried fish all night. Another great friend in our little community has left us for a better place. My prayers go out to his family. Rev you will be missed.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Rev had A.B.S.........Always Be Smilin' !!!!


----------



## itsnathan (Apr 1, 2010)

Man he is one of the greatest dudes ive had the privilege of knowing!


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

Man, Rev was such a cool dude! I hate to hear the news. RIP Rev....


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

When I was totally new at racing, Rev spent a solid hour at a HARC race getting my engine tuned. That was the first race I had an engine stay running for the main. What a guy to spend an hour of his time so I could have fun for 5 minutes in a D Main.


----------



## jelias (Sep 7, 2004)

Very sad news. RIP Allen.


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

very sad news. he was a great guy. my prayers go to his family.


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

Wow! Very sad news for sure. My prayers go out to his family and Allen will be missed in the Houston scene for sure.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2010)

*RIP Rev*

Rev is truely going to be missed. Thoughts and prayers are with his family


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

Even though I did not know him my prayers go out to Rev.
Any one who has smile like that had to be great person
May god show you a better place..


----------



## TheTmizz (Sep 28, 2009)

Allen was ALWAYS laughing and smiling. I have known him for years and he will be missed!


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

WOW

I saw him several weeks ago and talked with him for a while. It was, as always, a great conversation. He just had the "it" factor that would make you smile while you were around him. Rev you will be greatly missed here on earth but you have a much better place to reside in the heavens. Prayers go out for the family to help them get through these sad times.

Jim


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Makes, you wonder is he up there with Doug turing laps already...lol.

Can't believe it, man.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

You know it man! Doug's on a gold plated tractor making a quad, and Rev's got a buggy out testing the jump!

And Rev's buggy never runs out of fuel, his engine is ALWAYS tuned perfectly, the track never get's slick, and his tires never wear down!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

MAN, I will miss these guys! It's funny how similar he and Doug were......both big time characters who always smiled and loved to talk.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Oh wow. I had just told him at TFT that Todd bought a new truggy and was coming back to race, and he was so excited that he was going to get to see his buddy Todd again. Sums it up right there, he was just a friend to everyone, one of the most likable people I've ever met period, not just in RC. Allen, we'll miss you. Our prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

WOW. Very sad to hear. RIP Allen. You will be missed.


----------



## marcusch (Nov 16, 2010)

Definetly a big loss. Great guy, was actually pitting for me at the last HARC race. RIP friend you will be missed.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Wow, this is really sad news and so close to Christmas, I don't believe it. I was so looking forward to racing with Rev this coming year, battling with each others Agama.....will miss you and God Bless.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Rest in peace Rev. You will be missed.


----------



## ayrroger (Mar 29, 2005)

He will definately be missed.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

If you know me, you know I love my coffee...short story..1 year at a Pro Series race in Bossier City, La. It was kinda chilly and raining...i was pitting along the fence line and Allen was pitting behind me with his wife...All of a sudden I smelled coffee, turned around and Allen was waving a cup of coffee at me with that big smile he had....they had made a fresh pot for his wife, him and myself...small reminder of how he was at the track....Awsome guy and ALWAYS in a good mood, and pretty darn fast at that...
Allen, you are a great friend of mine, you will surely be missed at the track. God Speed brotha....
My prayers go out to you and your family......

On a side note guys.....Nathan has a great idea..I will get with Courtney on making some Allen Benefit Race shirts available at the first HARC race at Vertigo. All of the proceeds will go to Allen's family.

Gary and Mont, I hope you don't mind me posting this, i believe this is a different situation than just posting stuff for sale....let me know and I will delete if needed.

Guys, i will need to get everyone that is interested in purchasing shirts, to pm me the sizes and how many....i will need to get this info ASAP...
I believe the shirts will be 10 dollars each, dont quote me on this yet...i will finalize cost as soon as i can...
If anyone has pictures of Allen and his cars, Can you send to me?
[email protected]
Thanks


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Guys, Please include your name in the pm so I can make sure to get you the shirt...I don't know everyone by their tags.
Thanks,
Paul Schulz
Insaneracin Designs


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I didn't know him but he sounds like a great guy. Prayers sent to his family.


----------



## BIG DOE (Aug 25, 2010)

I'll miss Rev. Guillory. He helped me in so many ways with tuning my engine and giving me good advice on how to set up my buggy. Rev Guillory even showed me his workshop at his home were he works on his cars. I'm driving the D8 that he once raced so I always have a piece of him with me every time I run. Thank God for a legendary racer and great friend. We love u Rev. Guillory.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Paul, I can't make that race, but I def want a shirt. I'll get it worked out and let you know who's picking mine up.

Nathan (or anyone else) please post up here when they set date, time, location for the memorial service.


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Rip Rev Allen what an awesome thing to have so many people say so many nice things about you shows what a truly good person rev allen was.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

cjtamu said:


> Paul, I can't make that race, but I def want a shirt. I'll get it worked out and let you know who's picking mine up.
> 
> Nathan (or anyone else) please post up here when they set date, time, location for the memorial service.


Got ya Chris....

Nathan, please post the date and time of the Memorial Service....as Chris said.


----------



## itsnathan (Apr 1, 2010)

Will do, ill ask my dad and get back to yall!


----------



## itsnathan (Apr 1, 2010)

We are still waiting for Mrs. Guillory to call us and let us know when and where it is going to be. I will post as soon as we find out!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

This is very sad. The preacher man was truly a great man. Never a bad word, always smiles and always having a good time. 

RIP my friend


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

itsnathan said:


> We are still waiting for Mrs. Guillory to call us and let us know when and where it is going to be. I will post as soon as we find out!


Thanks Nathan


----------



## RMOSLEY (Apr 29, 2010)

Man, I will miss visiting with Rev & seeing that big ole' smile everytime you see him... He was the first guy I met this year when I started racing- A true pleasure just to have been able to be around him and talk to him, sometimes not even about rc cars.... Prayers to the family and friends. Ryan Mosley


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Big Doe.........email me directly at [email protected] so I can get you on the HARC list. I tried to PM you and respond to your message, but you don't have enough posts to send/receive PM's


----------



## danthrc (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm shocked. I know that he has that radio in his hand and that 8th. scale nitro buggy on the tracks in heaven.

We love ya Allen......


----------



## itsnathan (Apr 1, 2010)

Hey guys I have the info for his funeral.
Dec 31, 2010
8am-10am viewing
Funeral starts at 10am
Starlight Baptist Church
8226 Grandview St. Houston Tx 77051


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I sent out the details to everyone on The River Track Mailing List.


----------



## itsnathan (Apr 1, 2010)

thanks darren!


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Once again, very sad news. My thoughts and prayers go out to his family. RIP Rev, you will truly be missed.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Reminder. If you aren't able to go to the funeral this morning, please take a moment to remember the great times we all had with Rev.


----------

